# Photo Tourney- What Ever You Want



## vroom_skies

Alright, were redoing this.. again.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## Geoff

Running out of ideas? lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

What's the problem? People have issues with the last two?


----------



## vroom_skies

Nah, I have plenty of ideas.
Members just don't seem to have photos for the prior two. I would rather have more participants instead of a "challenging" topic.


----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7275/7688846872_b2665e1339_c.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm sorry, that ones not going to work Omar.


----------



## G80FTW

Magreenery said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7275/7688846872_b2665e1339_c.jpg



Epic.

Im actually working on a photo right now.  Im cropping myself into another picture. Probably wont be able to use it for this though


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> I'm sorry, that ones not going to work Omar.


Good one, lol


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## NVX_185




----------



## Punk

For now:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/alpedhuez5_zps2dccad3d.jpg


----------



## Fatback




----------



## spirit




----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> I would rather have more participants instead of a "challenging" topic.



Isn't that the whole point of it? It's competition; it isn't supposed to be easy.

The current theme won't work either, will it. Since there's no common theme behind each photograph the judging will all be subjective to the content, and not the photography ability that was put to use taking the photograph. Hence, it not being a photography competition.


----------



## Punk

Well the last theme was pretty hard to have/do... You either need to have a boat or a water equipment for the camera...


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Well the last theme was pretty hard to have/do... You either need to have a boat or a water equipment for the camera...



I think you're de-saturating your pictures wrong.


----------



## G80FTW

Kornowski said:


> Isn't that the whole point of it? It's competition; it isn't supposed to be easy.
> 
> The current theme won't work either, will it. Since there's no common theme behind each photograph the judging will all be subjective to the content, and not the photography ability that was put to use taking the photograph. Hence, it not being a photography competition.



I agree.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kornowski said:


> I think you're de-saturating your pictures wrong.



Desaturated was the first one. The second one involved boats and water.

In any case, he doesn't like altering his pictures.


----------



## vroom_skies

Kornowski said:


> Isn't that the whole point of it? It's competition; it isn't supposed to be easy.
> 
> The current theme won't work either, will it. Since there's no common theme behind each photograph the judging will all be subjective to the content, and not the photography ability that was put to use taking the photograph. Hence, it not being a photography competition.



Yeah. However it's limited amounts of fun when there are only a handful of entries.


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Yeah. However it's limited amounts of fun when there are only a handful of entries.


That's why you should pick categories that are more broad and common, such as:


Action
Aerial
Architectural
Automotive
Aviation
Candid
Cloudscape
Food
Fire
Fireworks
Macro
Night
Panorama
Soft Focus
Street


----------



## vroom_skies

That's why I chose the desaturated theme. It's not a hard topic by any means.
Then again you have members that don't even have the topics that you listed above. I don't even have aviation..

I don't see the harm in having an "open" topic once in awhile. That way any member can take a shot at entering. This was never setup to be a serious "competition". It's just fun and games to bring some life into the forum. The more rules and strcture that are added always takes away from that.


----------



## G80FTW

vroom_skies said:


> That's why I chose the desaturated theme. It's not a hard topic by any means.
> Then again you have members that don't even have the topics that you listed above. I don't even have aviation..
> 
> I don't see the harm in having an "open" topic once in awhile. That way any member can take a shot at entering. This was never setup to be a serious "competition". It's just fun and games to bring some life into the forum. The more rules and strcture that are added always takes away from that.



Yes but at the same time challenging topics help us learn and experiment with other types of photography. At least for me it does.


----------



## vroom_skies

I don't believe that many people are taking new shots for each topic. My guess would be that they go into their archives and see if they have something fitting first.
I could be wrong, but you do see a lot of recycled photos.


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> I could be wrong, but you do see a lot of recycled photos.



I agree that I see a lot of recycled photos. I'm guilty of it. These tourneys should encourage the submitting users to go out and take new photos to fit the theme.


----------



## spirit

If you ask me, this theme (and the previous two actually!) is fine. So let's continue with this theme - anybody got anything else to contribute?

And yes you are right. I just look through my Flickr photostream and see if I have anything that fits. Very rarely do I go out and get a shot for the tourney.


----------



## Fatback

Yeah I usually just got through my photos and see if I have anything. I have about 5k+ photos so usually I can find something. If I don't have anything I don't bother because it's just for fun.


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> I don't see the harm in having an "open" topic once in awhile. That way any member can take a shot at entering. This was never setup to be a serious "competition". It's just fun and games to bring some life into the forum. The more rules and strcture that are added always takes away from that.



EXACTLY, it's suppose to be just fun.

Anyway yeah I always look at my photos and if I have a brand new one that fits the theme I always try to enter it (my entry is a new one by the way  ).


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I agree that I see a lot of recycled photos. I'm guilty of it. These tourneys should encourage the submitting users to go out and take new photos to fit the theme.


If that's the case, the tournament needs to last longer.  It's hard to put a thread up for say, aviation, and stop entries within 5-6 days.  Maybe we create a sort of schedule for tournaments?  Come up with topics for the next 5-10 tournaments so people can then go out and shoot specifically for that topic.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> If that's the case, the tournament needs to last longer.  It's hard to put a thread up for say, aviation, and stop entries within 5-6 days.  Maybe we create a sort of schedule for tournaments?  Come up with topics for the next 5-10 tournaments so people can then go out and shoot specifically for that topic.



Well the winner picked the next tournament, how can we work this out? This is starting to become what we do on Camera Forum...


----------



## mr.doom

I completely disagree with closing the prior threads. The whole point of a competition/tourney is that it is people that need to either have an entry or create one that fits the theme, not the other way around. You should not be adjusting the tourney parameters just because some person disagrees with/refuses to edit their photo (by the way, most of digital cameras let you shoot in B&W, so no editing necessary, just imagination). In such case, named person should sit that tourney out and participate by voting instead. Otherwise it is called a bias and it is seriously unfair.

Anyway, here is my entry that was supposed to go to Desaturated, but will end up here instead:


----------



## Punk

mr.doom said:


> You should not be adjusting the tourney parameters just because some person disagrees with/refuses to edit their photo (by the way, most of digital cameras let you shoot in B&W, so no editing necessary, just imagination). In such case, named person should sit that tourney out and participate by voting instead. Otherwise it is called a bias and it is seriously unfair.



I agree with you, I actually said I won't enter it for some reason, never said it shouldn't happen. B&W wasn't what he was looking for anyway.


----------



## Kornowski

mr.doom said:


> I completely disagree with closing the prior threads. The whole point of a competition/tourney is that it is people that need to either have an entry or create one that fits the theme, not the other way around. You should not be adjusting the tourney parameters just because some person disagrees with/refuses to edit their photo (by the way, most of digital cameras let you shoot in B&W, so no editing necessary, just imagination). In such case, named person should sit that tourney out and participate by voting instead. Otherwise it is called a bias and it is seriously unfair.



This. 

You know what, the Olympic 100 meter spring is too hard; we'll make it the 5 meter sprint because more people will be able to take part.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> This.
> 
> You know what, the Olympic 100 meter spring is too hard; we'll make it the 5 meter sprint because more people will be able to take part.



Yeah because we're running for the Olympics of photography here...


----------



## spirit

Guys, if you don't have a photo to enter, sit out of the tourney. It's as simple as that. It is not compulsory that you must have an entry for every tourney which we do. 

Now does anybody else have any photos for this tourney?


----------



## mr.doom

spirit said:


> Guys, if you don't have a photo to enter, sit out of the tourney. It's as simple as that. It is not compulsory that you must have an entry for every tourney which we do.
> 
> Now does anybody else have any photos for this tourney?



I agree, everything has been said, time to move on. :good:


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Yeah because we're running for the Olympics of photography here...



*facepalm* It was an analogy.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> *facepalm* It was an analogy.



And how was my replie wrong? I just said that we're not running some competition, it's a fun tournament, meaning that anyone could enter it. It is not meant to challenge you (although if you want it can). If no one enters a tournament it's useless, this isn't Camera Forum (and I think the tournaments you're looking for are there by the way). At least it was suppose to be a fun tourny when I created it, not some kind of challenge/competition.

Yes he should have kept the Desaturated theme but is it a big problem? Yeah this theme is very wide and not challenging but is it a problem? I mean you should be able to enter this tournament but all you've done is wine about it.

Please keep it fun, it worked well until now.

G80 take a look at Camera Forum's tournament too, I think they're the challenge you're looking for


----------



## Ramodkk

The thing is, yes, this tourney has always been about fun but there is always a hint of challenge as well (either from the theme itself or the vast competition from other competitor's badass entries), you can't tell me this is only for fun and there is never a challenge. We have ran tourneys with 5-6 participants and it wasn't a problem. Basically I agree with "Desaturated" having been the next one even if not many people participated, and even if Bob said some photos would/would not work. That happens all the time, if you submit a photo you do it because under your criteria and point of view, you think it fits the theme, if it doesn't usually the creator tells you so and you remove/change it and that's it. I don't know why all of this happened. Anyways, yeah let's keep this tourney going.


----------



## G80FTW

vroom_skies said:


> I don't believe that many people are taking new shots for each topic. My guess would be that they go into their archives and see if they have something fitting first.
> I could be wrong, but you do see a lot of recycled photos.



Well, I dont have alot of pictures to choose from. As I just recently got back into photography last year and my job doesnt really offer me alot of time to shoot, only on the weekends and if I feel its nice enough to spend hours outside shooting.

I would like to think that these tournaments encourage people to expand into other areas of photography if they havent already, but thats just the way I would like to look at it.  

All that said, I guess I will submit this:






And since that one was heavily edited, this is the original:


----------



## Punk

8 people have entered, can we go with this tournament and move on to fresh new one afterwards?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yes let's move this one along and put it in the history books. Someone make a poll.


----------



## spirit

I'm doing this now.


----------



## spirit

The poll has been created, please see here http://www.computerforum.com/226712-photo-tourney-poll-whatever-you-want.html

No more arguing about the theme now please - the case has been closed. In future, if you don't like a theme or don't have a photo which suits, may I suggest that you simply do not participate and instead wait for the next tourney.


----------

